# Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary Series Shipping and Lens Review



## apacheebest (Nov 13, 2014)

hi Friends,

The New Contemporary Series of Sigma 150-600mm is also announced . Cheaper than Sports Version.
Picture attached for your reference.









Also confirmed by BH Photo : 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082154-REG/sigma_150_600mm_f_5_6_3_dg_os.html

C Series S series

Lens : 20 elements in 14 groups Lens : 24 elements in 16 groups

Filter thread : 95 mm Contemporary , Sport Version is Bigger : 105mm

Dimensions : Approx. 4.1 x 10.2" (10.41 x 25.91 cm) Dimensions : Approx. 4.8 x 11.4" (12.19 x 28.96 cm)

Weight : Awaiting Weight : 6.3 lb (2.86 kg)



Awaiting the Reviews now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2014)

Did you just discover this?


http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/09/sigma-at-photokina-2014/

You might also do some checking and find that no one actually knows when they might ship, or many other details. It does not exist except on paper.

If you look for a weight of the lens, it is tbd. You can't weigh the paper and come up with anything meaningful. I'm sure they know within a few ounces, they just don't have a finished lens to weigh. All the photos are of prototypes, and might not even be functional.

http://www.sigma-photo.co.jp/english/new/new_topic.php?id=453


----------

